# ticket quota



## MARepublicanGal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is there or is there not a ticket quota? It's been widely reported there is one, but I've also heard that, too, is a fallacy. I always wanted to know. Only answer if you're law enforcement, please...


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

I know for my department I can write as many tickets as I want.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

:monkeyea:


----------



## MARepublicanGal (Jun 14, 2004)

But is there a designated number you HAVE to write? A minimum?


----------



## MARepublicanGal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wolfman, 100 per officer per month... How does it work? And what happens if you don't meet the quota?


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

MARepublicanGal said:


> Wolfman, 100 per officer per month... How does it work? And what happens if you don't meet the quota?


You don't get to pick from the top shelf prizes. You may get stuck with an electric can opener or cordless screwdriver...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

MARepublicanGal said:


> Wolfman, 100 per officer per month... How does it work? And what happens if you don't meet the quota?


No, 100 per day. Punishment ranges from Suspension to being assigned to answer "Ask a Cop" questions on MassCops.

Naturally, most people choose suspension if given the option.


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> No, 100 per day. Punishment ranges from Suspension to being assigned to answer "Ask a Cop" questions on MassCops.
> 
> Naturally, most people choose suspension if given the option.


lol


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

More involving the MA ticket quota scandal:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16732&highlight=quota


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

People just can't believe that we DO NOT have quotas. Of course the media always throws in it's two cents and confuses everyone


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Deval wants to set new quotas. He suggest that only one ticket per month per officer and that should be only a warning.


----------



## radio2526 (Nov 26, 2006)

naturally these guys are kidding, but yes there is a ticket quota. here in boston you must write a minimum of 4 per shift. typically all officers do meet these requirements, however some do not. when this happens there is the 'official' punishment, which typically consists of 2 days of pay revoked. then there is the unofficial punishment. fellow officers, like myself, tend to carry this out... because we feel that if we have to go through all that work, there must be reprocussisions for those who don't. we generally start off by handcuffing the officer to his locker. we then take plyers to his nipples and twist until they lactate... then give them lashings with a cattle whip. throughout this all we generally wear black leather S&M type bondage type apparel, and yell sexually charged comments at the lazy officer. this is all concluded with a cleveland steamer, which we take photos of and send to local preschools.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought they stopped that after some officers were found enjoying the punishment.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

radio2526 said:


> naturally these guys are kidding, but yes there is a ticket quota. here in boston you must write a minimum of 4 per shift. typically all officers do meet these requirements, however some do not. when this happens there is the 'official' punishment, which typically consists of 2 days of pay revoked. then there is the unofficial punishment. fellow officers, like myself, tend to carry this out... because we feel that if we have to go through all that work, there must be reprocussisions for those who don't. we generally start off by handcuffing the officer to his locker. we then take plyers to his nipples and twist until they lactate... then give them lashings with a cattle whip. throughout this all we generally wear black leather S&M type bondage type apparel, and yell sexually charged comments at the lazy officer. this is all concluded with a cleveland steamer, which we take photos of and send to local preschools.


:L: :L:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

MARepublicanGal said:


> Is there or is there not a ticket quota? It's been widely reported there is one, but I've also heard that, too, is a fallacy. I always wanted to know. Only answer if you're law enforcement, please...


Ok now that everybody has had a little fun....

There is no ticket quota! Agencies can not punish or discipline officers for not writing a certain amount of tickets per shift, week month etc...

Some agencies may suggest to their officers what they expect based on past performance, traffic data etc... but there nothing saying that we have to write a certain amount.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

DISCLAIMER: DO NOT LET THE KID'S READ THIS!

There is no Santa Claus, Easter Bunny or Tooth Fairy either.


----------

